# Problems with iwi and WPA with 8.1



## chrisUK-FRG (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm running 8.1-RELEASE GENERIC kernel, with an Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG (bought Sept 2006).

According to iwi(4) and iwifw(4), I have in my loader.config


```
if_iwi_load="YES" 
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
iwi_bss_load="YES"
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
```

and according to the handbook section 31.3.3.1.3.1 WPA-PSK I put in


```
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

in wpa_supplicant.conf I have


```
network={
  ssid="WLAN-Fritzbox"
  psk="xxxxx"
}
```

First, I run the wireless network with no encryption:

`#  ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0`
`#  ifconfig wlan0 authmode open`
`#  ifconfig wlan0 up scan`

I get scan results, wlan0 is in status associated but xconsole reports


```
iwi0: firmware stuck in state 4, resetting
iwi0: radio turned off
```

these messages are very frequent, doing 
	
	



```
sysctl debug.iwi=1
```
 shows no
further error messages (can supply log if this helps)

When I reboot I try to join my wireless network with WPA enabled:

`#  shutdown -r now`
`#  sysctl debug.iwi=1`
`#  kldload wlan_xauth`
`#  ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev iwi0`
`#  ifconfig wlan0 authmode wpa`
`#  ifconfig wlan0 up scan`



```
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
WLAN-Fritzbox   00:1f:3f:d4:37:42    6   54M -51:-95  100 EP   RSN WPA WME
```

`#  wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d`


```
...
Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)
Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association
Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)
Scan results: 0
...
No suitable AP found.
```

things grind to a halt...

...I have to terminate wpa_supplicant.

xconsole again repeatedly says


```
iwi0: firmware stuck in state 4, resetting
iwi0: radio turned off
```

just before this message wpa_supplicant says it's


```
enter SCANNING state
Scan request: index 19 dwell 200/200/200
Scan 1 2.4GHz channels: 1/BCAST
exit SCANNING state
enter SCANNING state
Scan request: index 20 dwell 200/200/200
Scan 1 2.4GHz channels: 6/BCAST
```

Am I missing something (i.e. correct config)?

Any help (including maybe reasons to ditch HW!) much appreciated.


----------

